
Jordan Peele makes Obama call Trump a “complete dipshit” in PSA about AI video - dtawfik1
https://news.avclub.com/jordan-peele-makes-obama-call-trump-a-complete-dipshit-1825333067
======
Arbalest
If you use a script blocker (like me) whitelisting to get the video is a pain.
So here is the video embedded in the article
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ54GDm1eL0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ54GDm1eL0)
. If you're very strict on scripts and won't allow youtube to run theirs,
there is always youtube-dl

------
Arbalest
Unfortunately I just don't see this PSA as really having the wide reaching
effect people want it to have. This is a classic case of a chilling effect.
Unfortunately, most people are quite aware of what is possible, that when it
becomes implemented, it is not newsworthy enough to grab their attention and
spur action.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Wow, scary times for sure. What can we trust?

